# Friendliest States.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I heard this talked about on the radio this morning....kinda interesting.

Regards, Mike

https://bigseventravel.com/2019/08/the-50-friendliest-states-in-america/


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

How about that Mike, your state and my state are the 2 friendliest states in the whole USA. That might explain why there are so many Minnesotans and Tennesseans on Haytalk


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Illinois should be higher... Our politicians are so nice alot make license plates for free! Lol


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It’s interesting list for sure. Some states have residents that are notorious for being assholes.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

How bout that # 3...

But we are # 1 on the domestic violence list so the news says.....


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Honestly I'd like to see Stacks list lol


----------

